# Always With People OR Always Alone?



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah both sound awful. But, I'd prefer having just one person around me all the time versus being alone. I just find that I miss being with people more often than I miss having alone time, so.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Johnnyoh said:


> So you had no human contact or was it more didn't associate with people?


Aside from the Internet, I don't talk to people except for the few things I need to say to run errands, buy groceries, etc. The closest I get to people is being on public transportation. I thought the question was about being physically alone.


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Instinct was to vote for alone; especially when you think about instances where private time is important, for things like, the toilet?! And how annoying people might become. But... if you think about actually being completely isolated - from whatever age you are currently - without any interaction with another person whatsoever, for the remainder of your life? I can't begin to comprehend how that would be possible without literally going insane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahaha you have a great point with both.


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

bentHnau said:


> Aside from the Internet, I don't talk to people except for the few things I need to say to run errands, buy groceries, etc. The closest I get to people is being on public transportation. I thought the question was about being physically alone.


That was my fault for not making it clear but I just meant more like you basically don't exist but you still do what you gotta do.


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

MisterPerfect said:


> Alone... people make me feel bad about existing.


Oh aw. Well cheers to you being an INTJ.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

Johnnyoh said:


> Well that's depends on who you are because some people actually need people to associate with but when it means forever alone means like no human contact, not even virtually.


I'm not quite understanding where you are getting at. What do you mean by depends on who you are?


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

With people cuz I'm afraid of the dark.


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

_Ionic said:


> I'm not quite understanding where you are getting at. What do you mean by depends on who you are?


I was just making a point saying some people actually will need people or can't stand people forever alone.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

With people.


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

Always with people as long as I get to be alone in the bathroom.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Shit.. I cannot handle that both. But I'd rather choose to be alone.. Because being alone, you'll only deal with yourself.. With your thoughts.. You can actually entertain yourself through media..
But with group of people all the time, well people are fucking complicated. I don't really like them that much. I wanted them in just some time but all the time? No fucking way


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

coconut sharks said:


> Always with people as long as I get to be alone in the bathroom.


Nope they even will be in there with you


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Shit.. I cannot handle that both. But I'd rather choose to be alone.. Because being alone, you'll only deal with yourself.. With your thoughts.. You can actually entertain yourself through media..
> But with group of people all the time, well people are fucking complicated. I don't really like them that much. I wanted them in just some time but all the time? No fucking way


Yeah that's definitely true but its not like you have to talk to them, well that's how I looked at it


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

Johnnyoh said:


> Nope they even will be in there with you


Then I guess it doesn't matter, I'll go crazy either way.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

It depends... do they know when to shut up? If they don't talk to me all the time, I'd prefer to be with people.


----------



## Allosy (Jul 28, 2016)

Always with people then.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Always alone. Being around people can be exhausting. I once hung out with my friends for literally twelve hours straight, and then needed to be by myself for like two days to get over it.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Be with people around me, no one said, that I have to talk with them.


----------



## PalmKing214 (Dec 5, 2016)

I can barely endure 2-3 waking hours without any human contact. Having to spend more than a few minutes in store/restaurant/café would be a fantastic way to drive me insane. So, I think I'll take the perpetual company.


----------



## Notanidealist (Jan 16, 2017)

I never feel more alone than when I am forced to be with other people for long periods and can't escape. When I'm by myself I can populate my imagination with characters from books I've read and stories I've written, writers whose stories I can imagine myself inside of, people who have died or left and whom I can resurrect in my imagination, etc. So I'd pick always alone on the outside but always with people on the inside, over always with people on the outside, but terribly alone on the inside.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Sounds like a nightmare but I'd choose people. While I consider both necessary for my sanity, I actually consider relationships and human interaction enriching and interesting, if exhausting and annoying, in addition to it being absolutely vital to having a meaningful life.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Always Alone.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Being with people all the time would make me go off the deep end really quickly. Being forever alone might do the same, but much more slowly, and nobody would see it. I'd just spend time thinking about life, reading, drawing, etc., before I lose all of my marbles.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Oh good lord, a group of people around me, ALWAYS!? As an introvert, that sounds awful... However, I am not a loner. I will take the people over being forever alone.


----------



## earlydazee (Feb 20, 2017)

Always have people around. Hands down. I've forced my way into my own alone time around people I've even shared the same room with and it wasn't weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Johnnyoh said:


> *Would you rather always have people around you or always alone?*
> 
> Comment why.:spam:
> 
> ...



Sorry, I am somewhere in the middle on this one. There are times when I definitely prefer to be alone, other times I want to be in the middle of a throng. I do not like really large crowds (mobs) but I'm quite comfortable in a crowd of 50 people (or less).


----------



## ondes Martenot (Sep 27, 2016)

I'd go crazy either way but I think I'd be better kind of crazy with people than alone.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

forever alone.


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Sorry, I am somewhere in the middle on this one. There are times when I definitely prefer to be alone, other times I want to be in the middle of a throng. I do not like really large crowds (mobs) but I'm quite comfortable in a crowd of 50 people (or less).


That's the whole point of this. Everybody would like to choose in between but you have to make an option or you're just cheating the system.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

As introverted as I am, I'd rather go with never be alone. If I couldn't contact anyone, I'd go insane very, very quickly. A lot more quickly than I would if I was always around people.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

heymoon said:


> As introverted as I am, I'd rather go with never be alone. If I couldn't contact anyone, I'd go insane very, very quickly. A lot more quickly than I would if I was always around people.


but don't you think insanity could be kind of interesting?


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

bentHnau said:


> but don't you think insanity could be kind of interesting?


no way?? i'm mentally ill already, i don't want to pile up any more problems in that area.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

I like my time alone greatly, but all humans need social interaction to stay alive so I would have to go with always being around people.


----------



## Nashvols (Jan 15, 2017)

ArmchairCommie said:


> I like my time alone greatly, but all humans need social interaction to stay alive so I would have to go with always being around people.


Same here. 

Also, what good are thoughts if you are unable to share them with anyone? For a short time, it would be great. Then it would slowly drive me mad.

I'm not antisocial anyways. Just socially awkward.


----------



## Debris (Mar 17, 2017)

Even though I'm an introvert and I'm always alone, I feel like if one loses a minimum amount of human interactions s/he would not be able to maintain a healthy cognitive function.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I picked forever alone because the idea of always being around someone is pretty close to my idea of hell.


----------



## Nashvols (Jan 15, 2017)

Curious to see what the Fi/Fe breakdown of this would be....


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

If I'm always alone, I can never find other people when I need to be around them.

If I'm always around other people, I can always ignore them when I need to be alone :wink:


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm an extrovert who loves his alone time so as much as I love my alone time if I had to choose between the two it's going to be "always with people". They'd end up doing my head in after awhile and (or) vice versa, but if we're stuck with each other than GG


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

With people. At least they can't get in my mind... or can they? :shocked:

Honesty, I think we were meant to be with at least one person. It would be pretty dull being in a pitch black void by yourself. Forever. :kitteh:


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

I think the last 10 years of my life have sucked up all the human interaction I need in life. With extroverted parents, I have been pulled along in very stupid occasion annd outing my family could pull out of their asses. Weddings, birthdays, family get togethers, reunions, etc. Even if there's nothing planned, my dad will force all of us to get out of the house and play in the park. Like I am DONE with human interaction. I just want peace and quiet. I am my best when I'm alone, because other people bring the worst out of me. So forever alone is the choice for me.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Alone. People are problems.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

Given how human interaction is mandatory in my life and that being by myself for long amounts of time bores me, give me a group of people.


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

Johnnyoh said:


> That's the whole point of this. Everybody would like to choose in between but you have to make an option or you're just cheating the system.


To be fair, the best way to cheat this system is to just walk away and tune out the surroundings.


----------



## Dragoncress (Jul 11, 2016)

People create the changes in this world and if I didn't have interactions with others then I would be a close minded person and stuck in a bubble for the rest of my life. Also I have A LOT to say so if I can't express my thoughts and opinions it will really hurt me mentally.
People change me and I need a challenge from others to improve myself.
Being surrounded by people 24/7 isn't as painful as being alone for the rest of my life, even if you won't get a single alone time.
Plus, there's ways around it.

Being alone with no interaction is like a death sentence for me.
Ironically, I'm introverted X)


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Calaereth said:


> People create the changes in this world and if I didn't have interactions with others then I would be a close minded person and stuck in a bubble for the rest of my life. Also I have A LOT to say so if I can't express my thoughts and opinions it will really hurt me mentally.
> People change me and I need a challenge from others to improve myself.
> Being surrounded by people 24/7 isn't as painful as being alone for the rest of my life, even if you won't get a single alone time.
> Plus, there's ways around it.
> ...


That......is a very beautiful way to put it.
Although I'm still all for being alone (circumstances in my life have made me dislike being with people) I can now see a benefit as to why human interaction is necessary. I feel like congratulating you, because there are few people in this world that can make me rethink my opinion about something. So.......congrats (lol, sorry, I'm awkward XD)


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

TheJ said:


> Sure you can! what do think blow up dolls are for?


no not blow up dolls , i preffer real dolls ^^ much higher quality ^^ and feels even beter ^^


----------



## Dragoncress (Jul 11, 2016)

OHtheNovelty said:


> That......is a very beautiful way to put it.
> Although I'm still all for being alone (circumstances in my life have made me dislike being with people) I can now see a benefit as to why human interaction is necessary. I feel like congratulating you, because there are few people in this world that can make me rethink my opinion about something. So.......congrats (lol, sorry, I'm awkward XD)


Thank you and I don't think you were awkward at all! lol 
It's nice to know that I'm one of those 'few people' roud:


----------

